# Bridle to suit a cob...



## Mollymillymoo (18 October 2010)

Good morning everyone!

Right friday was payday so I have some money to waste on my beast... And the next bit of kit I'm itching to replace is his bridle.

He currently has a lovely Keiffer Ergonomic Bridle but I think it looks too 'busy' on him? The noseband is really chunky. I just don't think it suits his head and aside from which I would like to have him in a cavesoon as he doesn't need the flash he is in.

So I've had a look and really like the Stubben Bridle 191 if I can find that with a cavesoon it would be perfect.

My question is what do you think suits a cob? What do you have your cobs in? Do you have any headshots of your cob's in a bridle that you think really suits them?

Thank you in advance


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (18 October 2010)

Mmmm, yes, definately something chunky for a cob. Sorry can't help with any piccies, but you need to avoid anything prissy or too dainty. 

Perhaps a good workmanlike hunting bridle or something like that? Personally, as mine's got a funny shaped head, somewhere between a cob and full size, I tend to buy what I need and put my own bridle together. I've got a good old fashioned hunter style bridle (no frills) which I had for my old horse, and that's had to do! 

Sorry can't offer any more advice, or piccies!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 October 2010)

I always like this sort of bridle on a cob.  This one is a Jeffries bridle.







http://www.ejeffries.co.uk/product/132367/HPC/_/Headstall_with_Plain_Cavesson


----------



## Mollymillymoo (18 October 2010)

Thanks for that advice guys  I do like jeffries bridles but the fact they are unpadded makes them look uncomfotable... I might see if our local saddlery will let me try one on him and see if it suits! Sometimes I think they look a bit harsh and simple?


----------



## tabithakat64 (18 October 2010)

Hi Milly, how's Coco?

Fudge has an Albion KB bridle as I wanted a comfort bridle and I think it suits him quite well.  

However I have to admit I also have a Fylde bridle witha traditional hunter noseband and this does look smarter...

I'd like a padded hunter bridle but the only place I've found one is one of the not very highly rated sadlery shops on Ebay


----------



## Keltic (18 October 2010)

Sabre Eton, the leather is soo soft it scrubs up well even after years of abuse, you can buy a matching slip head and turn it into a double should you require, a really lovely allround bridle. ok so will confess now I have 4... 2 in each colour! 1 hacking and 1 for shows in each colour depending on which saddle im using!! Lol told you i liked them!!


----------



## Keltic (18 October 2010)

OOps forgot pic...


----------



## ironhorse (18 October 2010)

If you get a Jeffries or Sabre it's PROPER English leather so you can oil it well and lots of saddle soap and it becomes so soft and gorgeous, without stretching or going bobbly like some of the cheaper leathers. Do try a flat noseband on yours,  I reckon he would look gorgeous in it!


----------



## arizonahoney (18 October 2010)

Here's cobasaurus sporting the Eton Sabre. Nice, hard-wearing bridle and judges are always very complimentary about it.


----------



## Shysmum (18 October 2010)

wow ^^^ love it !  I adore the hunter bridles on cobs sm x


----------



## miss_c (18 October 2010)

Genie has a Heritage Comfort Bridle for everyday use... cost me about £50 and was Mazzie's before hers so has lasted me over 3 years so far!








For showing she has a Sabre hunter cavesson which also looks gorgeous...


----------



## chrissyc (1 November 2010)

sabre  they are the best ones imo for showing on my cob , no photos, but maybe pidgeon has some she can put on for me


----------



## BuBbleMooJim (1 November 2010)

Definitely a plain "hunter" noseband looks lovely, and un-fussy, I have noticed in recent years getting any noseband for any horse, with out a flash is like getting rocking horse pooh! I know its the fashion, but we don't all want flash strap's there are some bridle's out there that just has the attachment, at least then you can take the strap off without having that stupid little loop left on your nose band!


----------



## Crackerz (1 November 2010)

I only like the flat hunter styles as well. I use them everyday on my day to day bridles with my natives


----------



## jnb (1 November 2010)

My cob in his Morris & Nolan show bridle:







And his Morris & Nolan customised ErgoKomfort bridle for dressage:


----------



## Kallibear (2 November 2010)

Definitely a thick flat hunter noseband and browband with 3/4" cheeks. I'd always got a 1.5" thickness noseband or more (like jbn's) as it makes their head look more refined.

This is HisSuperCuteness Piper in his bridle: once he's finished growing he'll get a proper 2" thick noseband but for now he'll have to cope with the 1.25" one.







And him in his big brother's padded flash bridle (note big brother's nose, wanting to know what smelly Piper's doing with HIS bridle on), which looks ridiculous


----------



## catkin (2 November 2010)

A Hunter bridle with plain flat wide cavesson looks fab on a cob. 

It is worthwhile talking to a good traditional saddler about getting a made-to-measure - a good quality bridle well-looked after will last for years (my oldie has an 'inherited' one that is older than she is and still strong and safe!!) The price is quite often equivalent to a good 'brand' name.

PS - for a quick alternative to a 'comfort' bridle, loop the noseband headpiece (and bradoon hanger if you have one) through the browband on the outside, over the top, of the wider headstall. Bring the noseband strap up from the back and then when on the horse, tuck the noseband inside cheekpieces before buckling you will find that it all hangs straight. The horse then has the wider strap against their poll and no-one will notice unless it's pointed out to them. (hope that makes sense - if you do try it you'll soon see how it works..)


----------



## Ladylina83 (2 November 2010)

I think padded bridles look a bit naf full stop ! especially on a cob


----------



## **Vanner** (2 November 2010)

arizonahoney said:









Here's cobasaurus sporting the Eton Sabre. Nice, hard-wearing bridle and judges are always very complimentary about it.
		
Click to expand...

Beautiful x


----------

